# Timeshare in UK



## pamandgary (Aug 12, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at a timeshare in England or Scotland?  Any suggestions, warnings, or recommendations?  We are thinking of doing an exchange in the spring, if possible.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow - Turlock?  I'm in Modesto!  Be sure you check out the European Board (I'm moving your post there) and the TUG reviews for European TS's.  Spring can be cool and wet - you might like summer better.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 12, 2008)

*UK*

Hi and welcome!   There are many reviews of the timeshares in the UK- go to the resort review section of Tug and check them out- there are hundreds.  After that, if you have specific questions, post them here on the Europe board and I[m sure someone can help you out.


----------



## lscott (Aug 12, 2008)

*Travel England and Scotland*

We have stayed at time share in London (Carlton Court) and Edinburgh (Eburgh Residence) plus several independent trips to the UK.  The main consideration to us is, do you want to rent a car and get used to driving on the left side of the road?  I know many do it successfully but my husb never wanted to try (and he has driven professionally) so we take day trips by train and occasional tours.  So transporation is one thing to think about before you book a timeshare that is not in a city.  Other than the cost, can't think of another single thing that is not wonderful about traveling in the UK!


----------



## Keitht (Aug 12, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Spring can be cool and wet - you might like summer better.



This year the only way to know it's summer is to check the calendar.    There have been a few days when the temperature has hit the dizzy heights of 70f+, but all that has meant is warm rain!


----------



## nerodog (Aug 15, 2008)

*loved my exchange in England*

We had a great unit, wonderul location in Lymington, near train and ferry and yes I drove. It was ok,  I felt more comfortable as  I went each day... we loved MacDonald Elmers Court, beautiful grounds, friendly stafff and a nice kept unit !!   You should  give it a go.. you would love it.


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 19, 2008)

We stayed for one week at the Moness Country Club, just outside the town of Aberfeldy in Scotland. We had a great one bedrm unit. We did have a car, so from this location were able to visit quite a large part of central Scotland.


----------

